# I pulled the trigger....



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

and bought a Taylor acoustic/electric guitar yesterday (210e). It was a tight race coming down to the wire with the Martin in the same range. After spending several hours in guitar center playing both, and speaking with every sales rep there (I know they were sick of me), the Taylor won it for me. I like the brighter sound, playablitly, and its supposedly built like a tank. I have heard nothing but great things about their customer service as well. It didnt hurt I have a buddy thats a pro musician and he plays a Taylor.

Its being set up and shipped today, the anticipation is killing me already!

Anyone else have this model, or any input on Taylor?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice Choice pistol.. Can't wait ta see it... and hear it....


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

I love my Taylor DN4E. I went to Houston to buy a Taylor for 900 off of craigslist. When I got there it wasnt even the same model the guy said it was. I went to Guitar Center and played a bunch and decided on the D4E. Then I had to go home and explain to the wife why there was a 700 dollar difference in price. :smile:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Am i the pro-musician buddy you are reffering to pistol???? hahaha good lord i hope not! i'm jamming that guy on saturday btw, you want me to bring mine too?


----------

